# Easton Flatline



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd also like to know what the difference is between the Lightspeed and Flatline...(sorry for the piggy back...).


----------



## dmills37 (Jul 8, 2009)

yea my cousin shoots them he claims that they are the only thing to shoot if you have the money they run around $12/ arrow


----------



## Shadow6492 (Oct 13, 2009)

I shoot them and would recommend them. I using the 400s. You can get them on ebay for $79.99 on ebay for a dozen. My local shop have them for $9.17 a piece. Alittle pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Soonerfan8149 (Jul 19, 2009)

I shoot them, they are great arrows. Extremely fast. There is no difference between the lightspeed and the flatline, I was told they are the same shaft with different names and that easton tries to sell the lightspeed as more of a target arrow


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Great for 3D not heavy durable enough for hunting. If you strike something solid like a shoulder blade they will break in the middle. I shoot them for 3D and they done very well.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

One of my buddies started shooting them in his 72 lb. Monster. I ran the chrono, and saw the 340 fps number register. Wow. Then, against advice from quite a few local archers, he used this arrow on his first buffalo hunt and got a pass through on an young 800 lb. bull. They look promising. I have some on order. Should be here tomorrow. We'll see what they do in my Katera.


----------



## mbm (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello. I'm new to the forum. (mbm = (m)ission (b)uck(m)aster. :shade:

I have 6 Easton Flatliners...the 400's, and man are they fast coming from my Mission Buckmasters bow...30/70 !

I have Muzzie 3 blade 125 gr.broadheads on the Flatliners. It seems to me the arrows are more accurate...stabilize out better...at longer distances such as over 35 yards. I'm grouping 2.5" @ 40 yards and I've cut 2 vanes from my Flatliners, twice, during 2 shot practice sessions. (ouch...$10 arrows) I glued the vanes back on and they fly true as ever.

Cheers,

mbm


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Soonerfan8149 said:


> I shoot them, they are great arrows. Extremely fast. There is no difference between the lightspeed and the flatline, I was told they are the same shaft with different names and that easton tries to sell the lightspeed as more of a target arrow


They may be the same shaft but the nock and inserts are not even close. The inserts and the nocks are much lighter than the ones supplied with Lightspeeds.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Ghost 133 said:


> They may be the same shaft but the nock and inserts are not even close. The inserts and the nocks are much lighter than the ones supplied with Lightspeeds.


But at the same time, because of the nocks, they're more prone to damage. I've cracked the nockend of quite a few Flatlines.

I shoot the 340s for 3D. Love them.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I shot the 340's out of my tribute, but they tail whipped bad on me. It wasnt my bow out of tune either because my gold tips shot like bullets....Dont know what the deal was with them. I gave them to my bro in law and he shot them and broke one, still havent figured out how it broke because it didnt hit anything but the target but it was broke all the way around under the blazers. It wasnt like that before it left the bow cuz it would have shredded. Only thing holding the two peices together was the blazers.


----------



## lungbuster29 (Mar 9, 2008)

*flatlines*

i shoot them for 3d and they work great wouldnt use them to hunt do break a little easy but perfect for 3d they are not the same shaft as the lightspeads are more like a axis with a easton pin nock


----------

